# How can I identify the year of my LT 2000



## Jjones (Jul 10, 2018)

any help appreciated, I have a model 917.273140 serial 021403C006156.
It has a 17 horse Koehler and 42 inch deck. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

According to the world wide web, the first 6 numbers of the serial number indicate the date of manufacture.
Yours would then be February 14th, 2003. Sort of a valentines day tractor!
There is a manual for this tractor in our manual section. Here's the link, have a look.
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/lt2000-917-273140.15/
Cheers
Bill


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, we are always here to help!


----------

